# what is the PPCA?



## leigha33 (Jul 28, 2008)

Does anyone know what the PPCA is? I saw a gsd that was a civilian narcotic detection dog that was certified by the PPCA. Just curious as to what this org. Was.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

From a web search I found there is a PPCA- Pennsylvania Police Canine Association.


----------

